# What is this thing?



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

My cousin is asking for someone found this in an old Barn. I think part of a shave horse. What do you think it's from?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Might be a stitching horse used in sewing leather.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like a Stanley 25' measuring tape. A FatMax, I believe.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My Grandpa used similar to hold the harness while he sewed it back together.Like a third hand !


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Looks like a Stanley 25 measuring tape. A FatMax, I believe.
> 
> - Ripper70


Definitely not a fat max. But a solid tape measure no less. Blanket looks to be 100% cotton instead of the typical drop cloth. Well done.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

This is a good riddle. I think it's from a old barn something someone would find.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Funny it's 3in1 oil


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm wondering what the hell that thing with the wires is.

3in1. Good catch.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the handle Alder wood?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Might be a stitching horse used in sewing leather.
> 
> - Loren


Pretty sure you nailed it, Loren.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, its a stitching pony. Clamp the leather item you're sewing into it, and it holds it so you can use one hand to punch holes with the awl, the other to sew… they work great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It's WD-40.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Naw, it's a pair of orange handled pliers!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Looks like two bottles of gorilla wood glue to me.


----------

